# Can a 4w5 sx/so be money driven?



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

I am a 4w5 sx/so

I'm 28 and up until now have never really been too concerned about money.

But now I want to be rich. I want to make money. I want to be an entrepreneur, investor etc, live in a nice Bayside apartment.

In the past my talents have been more creative, but haven't really led anywhere financially.

Do you think it's possible to put my talent into money making now, despite my enneatype and instinctual variant?

Any examples of either an sx/so or a 4 who are money driven?

Thanks


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

rohan89 said:


> I am a 4w5 sx/so
> 
> I'm 28 and up until now have never really been too concerned about money.
> 
> ...


I don't see how this has to do with type. I think any type could be concerned with this, but to be honest, I don't expect the bolded from an Sx/So 4. Not that it's not possible. It also sounds a lot like my SP 836 brother. 

Anyways, yeah, sure you can care about money, without being a type that's "supposed to."


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

I think you should look into SP 3w4 for yourself. Having seen your posts around the forum, 4w5 SX/SO seems quite unlikely.


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rose for a Heart said:


> I think you should look into SP 3w4 for yourself. Having seen your posts around the forum, 4w5 SX/SO seems quite unlikely.


Will check it out.
trust me, I would love to be a 3w4 sp 

I hate my current 4w5 tendencies


----------



## artem (Jul 5, 2017)

I have noted some sx/so individuals to want social status and recognition in a grasping,clumsy way in which they make gestures towards status in a very overt, very insecure manner. Perhaps money is just a symbol of that desire?

As for creative talent leading towards financial gain, it would really just depend on your particular career path.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

artem said:


> I have noted some sx/so individuals to want social status and recognition in a grasping,clumsy way in which they make gestures towards status in a very overt, very insecure manner. Perhaps money is just a symbol of that desire?


What do you mean? These topics ("social status/recognition/money") personally hold absolutely no appeal to me, and I'm not sure it does to any other Sx/So.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

artem said:


> I have noted some sx/so individuals to want social status and recognition in a grasping,clumsy way in which they make gestures towards status in a very overt, very insecure manner. Perhaps money is just a symbol of that desire?


I agree with this, think it can apply to so/sx as well though social-first is more likely to be subtle in the social field


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

artem said:


> I have noted some sx/so individuals to want social status and recognition in a grasping,clumsy way in which they make gestures towards status in a very overt, very insecure manner. Perhaps money is just a symbol of that desire?
> 
> As for creative talent leading towards financial gain, it would really just depend on your particular career path.


Exactly 
that's the exact reason I want it.

For social status and the attention of women.

I am a 5'8 guy and I know big guys are more atttactive to women.

As an sx/so it's a way of leveraging my dating value, as I have a high iq and am very capable of financial success


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rose for a Heart said:


> What do you mean? These topics ("social status/recognition/money") personally hold absolutely no appeal to me, and I'm not sure it does to any other Sx/So.


You're a female. A woman's attraction to a man is barely changed whether they have money or not.

Men's attraction triggers to women are totally different.

(Snowflakes may be offended by my comment)


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

rohan89 said:


> You're a female. A woman's attraction to a man is barely changed whether they have money or not.
> 
> Men's attraction triggers to women are totally different.
> 
> (Snowflakes may be offended by my comment)


nah, if a woman gets with you because of your money, chances are its because she's interested in the money, but not _you_, so you may as well go with a prostitute because it's the same thing

like yeah, I know a lot of women will go with a rich guy, but that's clearly because they care more about things like security and status than how attracted they actually feel towards the guy. so it's not really a matter of their "attraction triggers" being totally different, but more that they prioritize other things over that


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Remnants said:


> nah, if a woman gets with you because of your money, chances are its because she's interested in the money, but not _you_, so you may as well go with a prostitute because it's the same thing
> 
> like yeah, I know a lot of women will go with a rich guy, but that's clearly because they care more about things like security and status than how attracted they actually feel towards the guy. so it's not really a matter of their "attraction triggers" being totally different, but more that they prioritize other things over that


No different to a woman sleeping with a guy because he is 6'3 and muscular, or well endowed. It's about value. Alpha male characteristics that a woman's mind is programmed over millions of years of evolution to respond to.

I couldn't care less if she does it for the money. Women today are no good judge of whether 'you' are a good person or not. You get what you want, they get what they want. 
A woman's whims are of no interest to me.

And no, it's not the exact same as seeing a worker, as they sleep with men indiscriminately for a couple of hundred dollars. Women who sleep with successful men are attracted to what they've built of themselves.


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Example of women who don't need the money marrying wealthy men: Serena Williams married a billionaire, amber heard dating Elon Musk, Mariah Carey recently marrying an overweight billionaire


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Today women are conditioned to be ashamed of their nature, so I don't expect you or any woman to use your rational brain to recognize the truth of what you're attracted to


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

rohan89 said:


> A woman's whims are of no interest to me.


*swoon*


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

You don't sound 4 or sx first to me
(but I mean do think 4w5 sx/so can want to make more money at some point, anyone can probably, but this sounds like it's a bit more than that)


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

rohan89 said:


> You're a female. A woman's attraction to a man is barely changed whether they have money or not.
> 
> Men's attraction triggers to women are totally different.
> 
> (Snowflakes may be offended by my comment)


I don't believe in any of what you have said. You can have "value" in a million different ways that has nothing to do with the stuff you talked about. 

It might be beneficial to you to really dig deep to understand your motivations, instead of going down the wrong path with the enneagram or any other typology system.


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rose for a Heart said:


> I don't believe in any of what you have said. You can have "value" in a million different ways that has nothing to do with the stuff you talked about.


You'd be ignorant then.


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Signorina Misteriosa said:


> You don't sound 4 or sx first to me
> (but I mean do think 4w5 sx/so can want to make more money at some point, anyone can probably, but this sounds like it's a bit more than that)


I'm going through a time in my life where a lot is changing. Mental processes i've had for over a decade are being shed and disgarded. I'll retest myself in a few months.

I still think I'm a 4 with a very heavy 5 wing, but I could well be Sp


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

rohan89 said:


> No different to a woman sleeping with a guy because he is 6'3 and muscular, or well endowed. It's about value. Alpha male characteristics that a woman's mind is programmed over millions of years of evolution to respond to.


I think 'it's about value' seems really contradictory to a sx-first mindset, I'd even say sx-last because it sounds like PUA nonsense making a science out of chemistry but then idk...this also doesn't sound 4 to me because it's very focused on external traits, think a sx 4 would be very focused on getting people to love their inner world, their true self, guess you could be and also want to focus on this kinda thing but I doubt it would turn up this way

There is an old wives' tale at least that women are more attracted to power, while men are more visual, do think that's true to some extent but not...like that



> I couldn't care less if she does it for the money. And no, it's not the exact same as seeing a worker, as they sleep with men indiscriminately for a couple of hundred dollars. Women who sleep with successful men are attracted to what they've built of themselves.


slice it how you want it's the same thing, think it's very slim percentage of women who are 'attracted to what someone's built of themselves', imo this is more an admiration thing (also, seems very social)



> Women today are no good judge of whether 'you' are a good person or not.


:/ 
sounds again like you want to be admired for having some external traits that are desirable, imo this is 3 or 6, not 4, and you've completely abandoned the idea of a relationship, clearly you don't respect what women think (or are speaking from an inferiority complex) but want them to respect you in some base, primal way, which isn't going to happen if you're thinking of yourself as some possessor of traits rather than a human being with his own impulses who connects to others on a human level 

Or yeah you can get money and social status and women will date you for money and what you can give them, you'll think you're playing them with your 'alpha male' thing and they'll think they're playing you, and:



> You get what you want, they get what they want.


But that's a business deal, and it sure doesn't sound fulfilling

Also does not sound sx to me. I'd guess so/sp



rohan89 said:


> Today women are conditioned to be ashamed of their nature, so I don't expect you or any woman to use your rational brain to recognize the truth of what you're attracted to


Fun fact: women sleep with guys they decide to sleep with, not guys they're 'secretly attracted to but carrying it deep down due to their shame'

I'd also say women today are more sexually free and expressive than they've been for a couple of centuries so maybe that's true

But I don't agree with your notion of who women are 'secretly attracted to' at all, picture you painted sounds pretty unattractive to me at first

Women are attracted to intelligence, humour, charisma, would list more adjectives but at the bottom line, people attracted to who they're attracted to

I'd guess that a dismissive dickish attitude would slash number of women willing to give you a chance by at least 80% so if I were you I'd work on your personality first :|

To me it sounds like you've gotten very caught up in a mindset, my genuine suggestion would be to do a complete reboot, like unplug from the Internet and your habits, draw up a totally new schedule for yourself for a few days, read some worthy book, do something productive or creative, something active, and something social especially if it helps other people (volunteer, visit your grandparents, whatever), would also suggest something spiritual (even meditation woul help). Get involved in nature. Or do some of those things. Just sounds like you're on a weird course.


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

^ lol you spent 20 mins correcting my bad boy ways, you're attracted and you don't even know it

These 2 sentences are all you're gonna get from me though


----------

